# Going without Thyroid Hormone after surgery?



## TTSunny (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm told that after the surgery, I will need to wait 1 week for the post-op checkup to remove the tape over the neck incision. And during this time no hormone placements will be given. After the checkup, I'll begin my RAI treatment on a low iodine diet and probably 1-3 weeks more without any hormones.

I was wondering if this a standard procedure?

Thanks a lot
Sunny


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TTSunny said:


> I'm told that after the surgery, I will need to wait 1 week for the post-op checkup to remove the tape over the neck incision. And during this time no hormone placements will be given. After the checkup, I'll begin my RAI treatment on a low iodine diet and probably 1-3 weeks more without any hormones.
> 
> I was wondering if this a standard procedure?
> 
> ...


Yes it is since you have to do the RAI. Sadly. But you are more than 1/2 way through on your journey to health. Hang in there and do know we are here for you at all times.

Others will comment.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...pretty standard. You'll be fine. A bit like walking through quicksand, but you'll be fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, very standard.  not always fun, but standard.


----------

